
The Effects of Marijuana Legalisation: An Update - Osiris30
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/11/07/marijuana-an-update/
======
nerdponx
Some of the conclusions here seem odd, but they follow from the author's (not-
infallible) research in the prior post. It's worth reading both if you have
the time.

------
AndrewKemendo
Since this is looking at road traffic accidents, it needs to take into account
migration as a result of legalization.

More people moving into a locale = more drivers unaware of local driving
customs = more total drivers. It stands to reason that there will be more
incidents as a result.

Whether that accounts for the 3% or not, I am unsure.

